# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  اول جهاز حاسوب في العالم

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اول لاب توب بالعالم .....

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## MR.X

مشكور يا مان

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------

